# No pictures in classifieds...



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kind of a long rant so brace yourselves....

I'm beginning to notice that there are more and more for sale ads that do not display images/pictures of the items being sold. Why is that? It's across the board and I'm not targetting gtaaquaria specifically. I can understand if it is a common item but when the quality/condition/grade are a factor, why not show people how it looks? Don't have a camera? Borrow one! Your success rate on selling the item will definitely increase. If you don't have a means of including pictures, then I have nothing to say. lol

Know what I hate more than not having pics? SUPER low res. or super tiny pics. I don't find them very helpful except reminding to put on my glasses.

I've read threads on PN with people who had recommended the OP to post pics with the OP responding, "everyone here knows my quality of fish and you won't be dissapointed, trust me." That's a pretty ignorant remark to me, I don't care if you have a great reputation, I would still like to have an idea on how the fish looks before I drive an hour to come check it out. Then to find out, it's not the patterns, colouration, shape, etc. that I was specifically searching for. It's not even the just the cost of the gas, it's the time we put aside in our busy schedules that could have been utilized for something more important.

This goes for dry goods as well, tanks, filters, etc. I'd have to say *80%* of the time, it's not in as good condition as the OP stated.

I've found that I have had a very high success rate on receiving my asking price or very close to it on anything I have put up for sale in the past few years. I try to give the most accurate description on the items especially the faults, if there are any. It really saves you time on people coming by and leaving because it did not match up to the description. Just be honest about it and the party that is interested will know exactly what they are getting into before showing up. Cuts down on the amount of questions too and the only emails left are negotiations on pricing or whatnot. It will help justify your asking price by being honest in the first place.

Sorry, I can go on and on about this but I'll stop it here for now...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sometimes people are just lazy to post up pic (like me), because they offered it at such a low price

^^

80% of the no pic deal = I find them very surprising and rewarding

I got this deal from kijiji (no pic / only description) and it was AWESOME 

65G tank / stand / glass top / 2217 eheim filter / 3x Heater / 40lbs crushed coral (I used some, and currently offering it for FREE in here) / coralife protein skimmer / nutrafin automatic fish feeder all for $100

if he posted up the pic, I might not be able to get it because of the competition going on in kijiji


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

for me... it is no pic, no sale... plain and simple.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> for me... it is no pic, no sale... plain and simple.


Could not of said it better myself.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Sometimes people are just lazy to post up pic (like me), because they offered it at such a low price
> 
> ^^
> 
> ...


That definitely was a HUGE deal you scored there. Those are really hard to come by and I never really get to capitalize on crazy deals like that because I'm usually at work when I see them. Plus, they're usually snatched up in a matter of minutes on posting.

So I guess in your case, there was a pro to not having pics up.

Really, it doesn't take much for someone to roll the dice on a deal like yours. Anyone with some knowledge of pricing would want to capitalize on that deal. Whether they keep it or re-sell it.

There was a 180 gallon acrylic setup (tank, sump, stand, canopy, the whole shabang reduced to $500 from alot higher previously) that I was supposed to go see awhile back. The next day after the price reduction, I spoke to the seller and he said that he sold it to someone else on the spot. Just about a month or two ago, I see it posted up in a different location for $1,500 LOL. I wonder if he got his asking price? That's a pretty good flip dunchathink?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree!!!
Some people like myself lol
cant figure it out ... new pc and now I cant use my old camera that uses floppy (lol)
so now to figure out where to get the converter to switch it from floppys .
I totally like to see pics .


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I totally agree with what was said above and I did mention it earlier in another post just over a month ago but it did not go anywhere. I was probably off topic. 
I always post my own pictures to the point of taking plants out into the back yard so I can quickly get good pictures in the sunlight. I know that it isn't easy for a novice photographer, like myself, to get good quality fish pictures but with plants and equipment it should be easy enough. 
I do notice some people are noting under pictures that the picture shown is a stock photo and not their own. Or they link to Big Als. That is a good idea and gives an idea of what is for sale. 
A picture can say a thousand words but it has to be the right picture.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been guilty of this because I am sooo tired lately.. LOL but I always usually show a photo of what was avail. It just wasnt my pic. If someone asked I would for sure take a new one.

But yes.. It does drive me nuts too and LOCATIONS! arrg...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It helps if everyone reads the excellent stickies in the buy+sell forum - including pertinent info (age of equipment, condition, number available, location, delivery, shipping, etc).

I try to post pics most of the time - it usually helps people decide much easier, especially if you buy livestock/plants/etc.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

pics are nice, but I usually ask for em if I'm interested in something. Location should be a must though.


----------

